# Allergy - 95044



## bmanus (Feb 3, 2012)

Good Morning Forum,

When billing 95044 if we did 29 patch tests would I bill 29 units? 

Thank you in advance for your help with this question.

Beth


----------



## marina@medibright.com (Feb 26, 2012)

yes, you will bill for 29 units. in our dermatology practice 1 dermatologist is billing for 29 units and another dermatologist is billing for 79(units) patch tests.


----------



## bmanus (Feb 27, 2012)

Thank you for your help.


----------



## smartcoder (May 1, 2012)

@ Marina, is there limit on number of units billed out?


----------

